# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Just a link to my question in Structural

## Moondog55

Not major but big enough to make us think twice about dimensions on paper, we need a little mannequin in out design program so we can visualize these problems early   http://www.renovateforum.com/f76/i-t...mistake-97640/

----------

